# C. humeralis tank questions



## Nick12007 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm about to get a sub-adult pair of C. humeralis, and I happen to have a tank that a friend is giving me that's already pretty much customized (10 gallon, vertical, has a plexiglass latched door), but I still have to come up with an enclosure for the other one. Any ideas for cheap/easy/pretty containers?

And is there anything specific to C. humeralis that I should keep in mind while setting this up?


----------



## padkison (Nov 6, 2006)

Michael's sells a display case that is clear plastic Dimensions are 4x4x7". Cost is $4. You'd have to drill or melt ventilation holes and add a hole for feeding.

I keep an Avic T sling in one.


----------

